# Feeling more positive!



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey everyone,

At first I wasn't going to share, thinking who would care but I'm like, no don't listen, that's negative! Ok, lately I've noticed an improvement while taking Klonopin and Zyprexa. Since I also have OCD, Zyprexa has helped with my obsessive thoughts and both drugs are calming my anxiety. That's not to say I won't ever have any bad days but lately I've been feeling calmer and thinking clearly. For example, I cooked pasta a few days ago and let it cook too long. I hate when that happens because it comes out kinda mushy but it wasn't bad. I could still eat it. Before I would obsess about it in a perfectionistic way and I'll cook it all over again. This time I said, no. I'm not doing that. I was amazed at how I let it go and so many other things that has happened to me recently. I'm less irritated and my moods aren't like a rollercoaster. I also notice Zyprexa is increasing my appetite, which I desperately needed. I'm too thin! I'm feeling good about the improvements and I just wanted to share. If you read this, thanks for listening.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm glad things are improving for you, too! About the avatar...lol! Thanks again. Great job


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Vonnie! Keep up the fantastic work. Doesn't it feel great to let the little things slide?


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice work! Keep at it. Nothing can stop you unless it is kryptonite!


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement. Appreciate it


----------

